# Our tiny workshop



## Britman (8 Jan 2021)

Hello everyone 
So this is my first post and as I can't see a intro forum I thought I'd post here first.
Myself and my brother have setup a tiny workshop in a part of his garage. Now it is bigger than your average she'd but not by much.

We're pretty pleased with it considering the space and budget constraints, we've managed to get most the tools we need to hit the ground running (we hope)

It's been something we have both wanted to do for such a long time.

We don't have the fancy tools, just stuff from the lower end but as it's not a full time thing I think we'll do just fine.

Tools wise we have.
Job site table saw 
MFT setup & tack saw
Router table 
Planer/thicknesser 
Oscillating belt and spindle sander (not pictured)
Table top band saw 
Small Piller drill 

As well as load of our dad's old hand tools.

Here is the workshop.


----------



## Retired (8 Jan 2021)

Hi,

It's surprising what you can make in a small workshop with limited tooling and machines; better a small workshop than no workshop at all; I started off in 1962 with just a garden shed. Thanks for posting and welcome to the forum.

Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## Doug B (8 Jan 2021)

From little acorns & all that, I started in my dads garden shed 43 years ago with a few hand tools & a drill powered lathe, bit different now but as long as you enjoy it that’s all that matters. Happy saw dust trails


----------



## artie (8 Jan 2021)

Too clean and tidy. lol.

Seriously, nice job, health to enjoy.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (8 Jan 2021)

Mug of coffee and a plate of toast - elevenses?

Welcome to the forum - fantastic workshop.


----------



## Cabinetman (8 Jan 2021)

Looks a brilliant set up to start of with, do you mind me asking what sort of ages you are? Reminds me of when I started with my brother-in-law we managed to land (back in the 70s) a job for a pine table and four chairs a pine dresser and something else which I can’t remember, we had to get payment for the first bit of work to buy the next bit of kit to make the next thing and it went on like that, we didn’t take anything out of the business as we had full-time jobs as well so everything went back into tools and equipment. Very best of luck the pair of you. Ian


----------



## Britman (8 Jan 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Looks a brilliant set up to start of with, do you mind me asking what sort of ages you are? Reminds me of when I started with my brother-in-law we managed to land (back in the 70s) a job for a pine table and four chairs a pine dresser and something else which I can’t remember, we had to get payment for the first bit of work to buy the next bit of kit to make the next thing and it went on like that, we didn’t take anything out of the business as we had full-time jobs as well so everything went back into tools and equipment. Very best of luck the pair of you. Ian


I've not hit 50 yet, my brother is 53. So we're not spring chickens by any means.
More a hobby for now but as my bro is in the building trade he's had a few customers enquiring about some custom work.


----------



## Britman (8 Jan 2021)

Stanleymonkey said:


> Mug of coffee and a plate of toast - elevenses?
> 
> Welcome to the forum - fantastic workshop.


Haha


----------

